# مشروع تخرجى ( ناطحه سحاب )



## حازم العطيفى (25 يوليو 2007)

اليكم مشروع تخرجى وهو مركز رجال المال والاعمال بمدينه اسيوط بصعيد مصر .... ويحتوى المشروع على برج ادارى يمثل رمز للمدينه ... كما يحتوى على عدد من المبانى الاخرى مثل غرفه تجاريه وبورصه دوليه ومبنى للمعارض بالاضافه الى البرج الذى يحتوى على المركز التجارى والمطاعم الكافيتريات وحدائق السطح والمكاتب الاداريه والشركات العامله بمجال سوق المال بالاضافه الى الفندق الذى يمثل الاقامه لرجال الاعمال ونادى رجال الاعمال الذى يعلو قمه البرج 

وقد حصلت فى هذا المشروع درجه 98 من 100


----------



## حازم العطيفى (25 يوليو 2007)

وسوف ارسل اليكم باقى تفاصيل المشروع كامله فى وقت لاحق 


اتمنى ان ينول اعجابكم .......


----------



## حازم العطيفى (25 يوليو 2007)

والمشروع يسمى (مركز رجال المال والاعمال )
Assiut financial businessmen center (AFBC)


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (25 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله المشروع جدا رائع وجرئ للغاية وينم عن ابداع غير متناهي
ولكن كنت اتمنى ان تكثر من اللقطات من داخل المشروع ونرى الفراغات
الداخلية والترابط بين الكتل
وملاحظة اخر بسيطة في مبنى البرج اعتقد انك اكثرت من العناصر او الاشكال
المعمارية فاذا كان البرج اكثر بساطة لكان احلى وطبعا هذا فقط رائ شخصي
مبارك لك علامة الامتياز وانت تستحقها بكل تاكيد نتمنى ان نرى جديدك قريبا


----------



## حازم العطيفى (25 يوليو 2007)

واليكم احد اللقطات الاخرى من الجهه المقابله لنهر النيل ......


----------



## حازم العطيفى (25 يوليو 2007)

اليكم لقطه اخرى لمدخل المجموعه المعماريه ..........


----------



## abu jakob (25 يوليو 2007)

salam

i am sure you are a hard worker 
but there is alot element from burg al arab
and is this an aarchtectural language

all the best 
keep on learning


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (25 يوليو 2007)

رائع جدا بس من ممكن البلانات والواجهات والسكشن


----------



## حازم العطيفى (25 يوليو 2007)

اتمنى ان تفيدونى بارائكم ..........


----------



## حازم العطيفى (26 يوليو 2007)

ودى بعض اللقطات التانيه .......


----------



## Alinajeeb (26 يوليو 2007)

الله اكبر 
بسم الله ما شاء الله ابداع ولا اروع


----------



## كريم العاني (26 يوليو 2007)

شي جميل ابداع في التصميم جزاك الله خيرا وسلمت يمينك


----------



## حازم العطيفى (26 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على التعليقات المشجعه واتمنى منكم المزيد من الاراء والتعليقات :77:


----------



## vrayman (26 يوليو 2007)

مشروع جامد اوى ما شاء الله


----------



## رندا. (29 يوليو 2007)

بجد بجد تصميم رائع وبتمنالك كل التوفيق بمستقبل اروع ان شاء الله واسمحلي استفيد منك لاني هالسنة ان شاء الله تخرج ازا في امكانية منك اخ حازم الله يوفقك اكتر واكتر


----------



## حازم العطيفى (29 يوليو 2007)

بكل تاكيد يا راندا .... راسلينى على ال***** بتاعى .... وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك السنادى
hazemezzz86*************


----------



## الوسام الماسى (29 يوليو 2007)

واو مشروع هايل جميل كتير


----------



## مازن هندي (30 يوليو 2007)

جميل ممتاز روعه جبار 
ولله ماادلاي ايش اقول 
الله يوفقك 
بس ممكن واحد بلان


----------



## architect_student (30 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله يابشمهندس جهد رائع 
مناظير فعلا راااااائعه


----------



## khaledsalah (30 يوليو 2007)

:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12:


----------



## rafter (30 يوليو 2007)

فعلا تحفه المشروع اكتر من رااااااائع بس كنت اتمنى اشوف البلانات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 يوليو 2007)

سيكون لك مستقبلا مزهرا إن شاء الله .........
نصيحة إياك ان تعمل في شركة بعيدا عن قسم التصميم المعماري أرى مكانك هناك تحياتي لك وللجميع......
طبعا ستجد إختلافا جذريا بين العمل في ساحة الواقع والدراسة الأكاديمية ولكنك ستجتاز كل الحواجز بنجاح إن شاء الله​


----------



## ظلام البحر (1 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله تصميم حلو


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (1 أغسطس 2007)

ايش من مشروع ياراجل هذا المشروع عبارة عن كوكتيل لمشاريع جاهزة ومعروفة عند العالم وبلاش نذكر اسماء المشاريع 
وللعلم ماشاء الله على المهاره العالية في التجميع المتقن والذي ان دلت علىشي فانما تدل على حنكة وخبرة المهندس والاطلاع اللامحدود لمشاريع العالم :15: :15: 
ومع احترامي للدكاترة المشرفين على هذا المشروع وكيف مر من بين ايديهم  
مع خالص التقدير للجهود المبذوله في اخراج هذا المشروع
:20: :20: :20:


----------



## khaledsalah (3 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ المحترم عبد الوهاب ... 
إذا كان رأيك هكذا فى مشروع م. حازم فقد خانك التوفيق .. بداية لم تعرفنا بنفسك هل أنت معمارى أم لازلت طالب أم ماذا.
يا أخ عبد الوهاب .. ما تعتبره كوكتيل لمشاريع هو نظرة وقراءة خاطئة للموضوع.أولاً لقد قرأت الموضوع من حيث الشكل فقط ولم تتطرق للحلول الداخلية للمشروع ومتطلباته الوظيفية .ثانياً من حيث الشكل فأن المفردات التشكيلية المعمارية على مر العصور بما فيها المفردات المعاصرة وأساليب التشكيل المختلفة هى تراث ومعرفة ملك للبشرية جمعاء .. فلم تكتب الكرة بأسم معمارى بعينه .. أو مهبط الطائرات بإسم معمارى آخر .. والخطوط المنحنية بإسم آخر .. هى تماما كمفردات أى لغة تستطيع إستخدامها مرات ومرات فى نظم أى بيوت شعرية مثلاً. 
كما أنك لست على دراية بأسلوب تدريس وتقييم مشروع البكالوريوس بجامعة أسيوط .. فبجانب المشرف الرئيسى على الطالب، توجد لجنة عامة للإشراف ومنسق عام للمشروع، وكلهم تابعوا فكرة الحل منذ بدايتها وتطورها وصولاً إلى ما شاهدته فى المناظير التى هى تشكيل كتلى مبتكر وغلاف رائع لحلول معمارية وفراغية ممتازة من معمارى عالمى واعد بدون مبالغة. أما التقييم النهائى للمشروع فيشترك فيه جميع أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالقسم . يعنى المشروع لم يمر فى غفلة من المشرفين أو من جميع هيئة التدريس كما إعتقدت حضرتك من حكمك الشكلى السريع على مناظير المشروع. وإن كنت لا تعلم فقسم العمارة بأسيوط من أعرق أقسام العمارة بالعالم العربى وأسسه أحد تلامذة المعمارى العالمى ميس فان دروه. وهى مدرسة معمارية على مستوى عالمى وينتشر أساتذة العمارة من القسم فى كافة جامعات العالم العربى وتتلمذ على يديهم العديد من معماريو العالم العربى.


----------



## فكرى ندا (3 أغسطس 2007)

الصراحة التصميم رائع جدا جدا
والأجمل من كده انه من مهندس مصرى 
ويارب يكون حقيقة ان شاء الله 
ربنا يكرمك


----------



## alaa_1986 (3 أغسطس 2007)

salam 3likom ...
congonratulation 4 ur graduation and the amazing project 
mashallah its marvelous u deserve more than 100 
wish u good luck in ur future career


----------



## emyrayq (3 أغسطس 2007)

جميل جدا المشروع ده وانا عاجبنى المبنى اوى وربنا يوفقك


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (4 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز خالد صلاح اشكرك على التفاعل الجاد واعرفك على نفسي انا مهندس معماري............. 

الاخ خالد قرات مشاركتي ولاحظت انها كانت قاسية قي بعض الالفاظ وقد تكون جارحة نوعا ما وانك لم تقرا المشاركة بتمعن حيث اني اثنيت على المهندس حارم الذي استطاع ان يقنع الدكاترة وهذة صغة المهندس المحنك وتلاحظ ان المهندس الذي يستطيع اقناع الدكاترة او الدكتور المشرف (بغض النظر ان كان المشروع ضعيف او مركب اوكوكتيل اوقوي او حتي مهبوش) سيستطيع اقناع الزبون في الواقع العملي او اقناع اي جهه قام بمشاركة في تصميم وهذة ميزة للمهندس والاقتباس ليس اي شخص يستطيع ان يستخدمها والاكتباس موجود حتى في الشعر
واقول للمهندس حازم اولا ان يتقبل المشاركة بقلب واسع لاني لاحظت مشروعة وعرفت ان صاحب هذا المشروع الذي بذل فية هذة الطاقة الكبيرةوالواسعة سيكون صدرة واسع وكبير 
وفي الاخير اقول لم اشارك الا لان مشروع تخرجي مركز مال ورجال اعمال


----------



## مهندس أحمد2 (6 أغسطس 2007)

المشرووع راااااااااااااااااائع جداً 

أخونا المهندس تفنن وأبدع 

يعطيك ألف عافية يا باش مهندس على الذووق والفن الرااائع 

تحياتي لك


----------



## خالد ابراهيم احمد (6 أغسطس 2007)

تصميم متميز 
وعمل ممتاز


----------



## محمد الجبوري (6 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جدا جميل


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع جميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_nabil_007 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رااااااااااااااائع*

بسم الله ماشاء الله
مشروووع اكثر من رائع
بس كنت اتمنى لو احصل على نسخة من المساقط
ومشكووووور على مجهودك


----------



## cadmax4 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله المشروع جدا رائع وجرئ للغاية وينم عن ابداع غير متناهي


----------



## nesrien (20 سبتمبر 2007)

عمل مميز ..... وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## midraw (20 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
المشروع رائع ولا ينقصه إلا Render


----------



## babaldaheb (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله يأخي حازم على المشروع و هو في غاية الروعة 
لكن أريد معرفة أي نوع من الهياكل(حديدي أأو خرساني...الخ) استخدمته في تصميم مشروعك,وأرجو الرد انشاء الله


----------



## ناصرالسالم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
مشروع رائع جدا 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## المعمار أحمد (23 سبتمبر 2007)

حلو كثييير
ولكنه يشبه برج العرب
هل هو في اسيوووط ؟!
ولماذا لم يكن بالقاهرة


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (23 سبتمبر 2007)

I love this design system.......... Thanks


----------



## النجر83 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشروع رائع*

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نورينار (24 سبتمبر 2007)

رووووووووووووووعه:14: 

ماشالله عليك يامبدع

تصميمك حلو وحديث والله يوفقك

لكن هل تصميمك يتماشى مع بيئة منطقه الصعيد؟

او كان قصدك انك تناقض البيئه بالمنطقه لان تصميمك حديث جدا وعصري؟

هذيله مجرد اسأله وانا للاسف مازرت الصعيد علشان اعرف نوعية المباني هناك:61: 

المهم فكرة المشروع بعد حلوه انت جمعت عالم التجاره والاعمال في مباني شامله

لكن من رأيي الخاص انا اشوف ان مشروعك يصلح ميناء بحري 

خصوصا القبه الحلوه الي مسويها تصلح مركز للارصاد والملاحه( مثل المنارة) ويكون فيه سوق حر 

ومعارض ومطاعم للاكلات البحريه(يمي يمي:59: صايمه)

انشالله تتقدم للاعلى دايما يامبدع:75:


----------



## Arch_Sana (24 سبتمبر 2007)

متل ما قال اخونا معماري حتى الرمق الأخير أنو كترت من الأشكال 
أعتقد أن البساطة تعطي جمال و أناقة أكثر و هذا رأي ................ 

بالتوفيق ان شا الله


----------



## undead (25 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع روعه


----------



## scarface6us (25 سبتمبر 2007)

تصميم جيد ولكن هل يتوافق والبيئة التي حوله؟؟؟
العمل جميل


----------



## حازم العطيفى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على كافه التعليقات والاراء .....


----------



## نورينار (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااا اخ حاااازم  
المسج الي ديزيته وصل وشكرا على ردك انا للاسف مو معماريه بس احب العمااااااره وايد علشان جذي اشتركت في المنتدى علشان اشوف تصاميمكم يامبدعين:76:


----------



## arch_alduribi (27 سبتمبر 2007)

عن جد المشروع يهبل .... الله يوفقك أن شاء الله....


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (27 سبتمبر 2007)

حلو كتير المشروع وفية خروج عن التقليدي ....والكتلة شكلها جديد ....برافوا و ربنا يوفقك دايما للاحسن بس اكيد البلانات حلها كان صعب .....بس حلو


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (28 سبتمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله 
فعلا مشروع راقي في التصميم والاظهار
الله يوفقك


----------



## حازم العطيفى (30 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكركم على كافه الاراء والتعليقات الجميله ....


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع ممتاز ماشاءالله ويستحق التقدير الذي حصلت عليه مبارك وبالتوفيق:14:


----------



## م/ابومحمد (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم المهندس حازم المشروع جميل جداا ممكن تساعدني في بعض المعلومات عن المشروع لانني عندي مشروع قريب منه( مشروع مبنى خدمات رجال المال والاعمال)


----------



## hlhkd (20 مارس 2008)

هذا المشروع اعجبني كثيرا و خصوصا طريقة اخراجه
الصور لم تفتح ولكني رايته عندما كنت في قسم العمارة بجامعة اسيوط 
فانا احضر دراسات عليا بالقسم وكنت عايزة اعرف انت اصبحت معيد ام لا؟؟
و فقك الله و اعانك:77:


----------



## hlhkd (20 مارس 2008)

بس يا ريت تكمل جميلك وتبعث المساقط


----------



## عمر شرى (22 مارس 2008)

بجد مشروع جميل ربنا يكرمك وتعمل حاجات احلى واحلى ان شاء الله


----------



## jaad (22 مارس 2008)

ماشاء الله ولاقوة إلابالله مشروع أكثر من رائع مبرووك الامتياز ولو تفضلت علينا ونزلت لنا المخططات نكون شاكرين وفقك الله


----------



## المعماري السوري (22 مارس 2008)

البرج جميل .... 
بس ياريت لوشفنا لقطة من فوق .... والمساقط 
مبروك ال98


----------



## Amory511 (29 مارس 2008)

مشروع هايل والى الامام


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (29 مارس 2008)

الى الامام مع انى حاسيس ان الشكل طغى على الوظيفه بس جامد بالتوفيق


----------



## م/ سارة طارق (29 مارس 2008)

انا محتاجة اشوف الموقع العام ضرورى اللة يكرمك اى حاجة حطها على الموقع


----------



## ايان حسام (21 فبراير 2012)

معدى يا بشمهندس حازم


----------



## sasobrokenheart200 (5 مارس 2012)

ممكن بلانات


----------



## كنعان السبعاوي (23 يونيو 2012)

*جميل جدا ومبارك الامتياز*


----------



## islamarchi (2 أغسطس 2012)

*مشروع رائع ولو سمحت المخططات من فضلك*


----------

